# A nice pictoral slug plate milk bottle from Buffalo, NY



## logan.the.collector (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello, my name is Logan and I am a new member on the forum. I see this is a general chat, so I figured I would share this bottle. It's a pictoral slug plate from the Buffalo Milk Co., which was located at 16 Catchell Street, Buffalo, NY- with the buffalo embossed right in the slug plate. Anyone have any favorite pictoral slug plates or pictoral bottles in general? This is a photo from my instagram @logan.the.collector .


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 26, 2020)

logan.the.collector said:


> Hello, my name is Logan and I am a new member on the forum. I see this is a general chat, so I figured I would share this bottle. It's a pictoral slug plate from the Buffalo Milk Co., which was located at 16 Catchell Street, Buffalo, NY- with the buffalo embossed right in the slug plate. Anyone have any favorite pictoral slug plates or pictoral bottles in general? This is a photo from my instagram @logan.the.collector .


Welcome to the forum! Here is my favorite slugplate bottle I dug.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Dec 26, 2020)

Wow! Squat sodas/beers are really cool. Thats a beautiful bottle you have there. Must have been an insane day digging finding that.  Nice one!


----------



## bottles_inc (Dec 26, 2020)

Hey, welcome to the forum. Its always nice to see other NY collectors join. I've found two of these H. B. Kirk NY whiskey fifths. Its hard to make out in pictures, but their seal is actually 3 faces joined to make a clover. They're pretty neat. Probably my favorite pictorials.


----------



## bottles_inc (Dec 26, 2020)

On second thought it might be this welz and zerwick blob. Got it yesterday. Super common bottles but they're neat.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Dec 26, 2020)

bottles_inc said:


> Hey, welcome to the forum. Its always nice to see other NY collectors join. I've found two of these H. B. Kirk NY whiskey fifths. Its hard to make out in pictures, but their seal is actually 3 faces joined to make a clover. They're pretty neat. Probably my favorite pictorials.
> View attachment 215971
> View attachment 215972


I Love the beautiful amber color on those! Very unique design too!


----------



## logan.the.collector (Dec 26, 2020)

bottles_inc said:


> On second thought it might be this welz and zerwick blob. Got it yesterday. Super common bottles but they're neat.
> View attachment 215973


Very cool! That one reminds me a lot of a Bartel's beer bottle from Syracuse, NY. I love bottles that are loaded with embossing.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 26, 2020)

logan.the.collector said:


> Wow! Squat sodas/beers are really cool. Thats a beautiful bottle you have there. Must have been an insane day digging finding that.  Nice one!


Check out my post from about a month ago titled Iron Pontil Squats for the others found during the dig this cane from! It was a once in a lifetime experience.


----------

